# decent spots at the ohio river



## 02SpcGhst (May 19, 2007)

OK, so i never fished the ohio river. Im from Columbus and what i want to know is where are some good spots located coming from Columbus? I know you wont give up your fishing spots out there, but at least guide me towards some decent areas to get me started? I


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

WOW!! Your out in the middle of,,,,,, No Where!! As the crow flies,,,
Wheeling, 119 mi
Parkersburge, 85mi
Portsmouth, 85mi
Cinci, 95mi
*ERIE, 101mi*
Zanesville, 50mi The Muskingum River Would be my choice.
What's wrong with that river that flows west of Columbus?

Depending on your BOAT??? GO TO ERIE,,, Stay a cupla days!!

If you have a boat, EVEN a small one/ 14'-16'-18' I'd head to ERIE this time of year.
You can Fill Your Cooler with smallmouth, rockies, crappies, perch & DRUMERS!! lol
Inside the breakwalls,,, B NEAR SHORE.
AND THEY'D BE GREAT TO EAT!! A major bonus!!

If you still want to fish the Ohio River,,, anywhere near Liverpool,,, PM me. I'd be glad to tell you what I know,,, (not much), But It'll get you started on some good spots.


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Do you plan on going out of wheeling


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

i,ed take portsmouth over cin. any day.


----------



## 02SpcGhst (May 19, 2007)

i hear alot about the muskingum river... I kind of wanna stay close to columbus. So any of the spots that are kinda close to columbus would be good. Let me know. THANKS


----------



## 02SpcGhst (May 19, 2007)

ok, id say portsmouth!


----------

